# 1928 Wallis Tractor



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2016)

In 1919 Wallis Tractor Co. and J.I. Case Plow Works were merged to form J.I. Case Plow Works Co. The Cub Jr., Models K, OK and Certified tractors were all lightweight Wallis models. In 1927 the company agreed to sell Wallis tractors in Canada through Massey-Harris. One year later, Massey-Harris bought J.I. Case Plow Works and continued to build Wallis tractors, including the 20-30 and, in 1929, the 12-20. Credit: A Brief History of Wallis Tractors

The old man that owns this was very proud of it and it still serves him well. He really liked my Agfa Isolette II, he said it brought back some war memories. I said I had hoped not bad ones, he said no, actually good ones as he used one (slightly different) on the rare furloughs when they had them. I got his phone number so I could get him a print of his tractor, he told me where to stand, how to shoot it, the whole 9 yards. Lol. He thought it was neat someone was shooting with such an old camera. Oh, that whole bottom is an oil pan, neat. 

1.





2.




3.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

Purdy!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 4, 2016)

The rubber is getting a bit thin on the front ... and I'm thinking if you can have a ten gallon oil pan ... why the hell not ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> The rubber is getting a bit thin on the front ... and I'm thinking if you can have a ten gallon oil pan ... why the hell not ...



LMAO, you come up with some great one liners.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 4, 2016)

J.C., I was looking at a couple of your tractor photos on this and the other (John Deere) post and I noticed that none of your photos have ICC profiles attached. They're all listed as untagged. Not too serious a problem as most browsers and folks computers will default to something fairly close to sRGB and from what I can tell you originally wanted these to be sRGB. However to get the best result and highest level of certainty that people are seeing the photos as you intend you should make sure they keep the ICC profile tag when you upload them. Don't know where in the sequence you're dropping that off but it's worth an investigation and correction.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> J.C., I was looking at a couple of your tractor photos on this and the other (John Deere) post and I noticed that none of your photos have ICC profiles attached. They're all listed as untagged. Not too serious a problem as most browsers and folks computers will default to something fairly close to sRGB and from what I can tell you originally wanted these to be sRGB. However to get the best result and highest level of certainty that people are seeing the photos as you intend you should make sure they keep the ICC profile tag when you upload them. Don't know where in the sequence you're dropping that off but it's worth an investigation and correction.
> 
> Joe



OK, thanks. I will look into my script I wrote. I may have not included the profile correctly in the code or I am missing a parameter or something like that. I batch load my edits because I don't care for doing it. I suppose I need to really hunker down on all this technical stuff. I appreciate the insight. The next upload will be the same but I will have a look into it later on, thanks for the heads up my brother.

I am so trying to get it right in the camera so I can make quick use of an edit. It appears I probably should edit individual wise. Uuugh. I wish I was a good photographer so I wouldn't have to edit everything.  Maybe I should design an automatic camera that does it all.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

Wallis!

Wallis Chambers!  Is that you dude?  

Oh, sorry, I mistook you for someone else.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2016)

Designer said:


> Wallis!
> 
> Wallis Chambers!  Is that you dude?
> 
> Oh, sorry, I mistook you for someone else.



My wife has been calling me Wallis since 1 today. Apparently something has changed and I am hitting the wall or something. I showed her this pic and she literally said my new name was Wallis. I thought it was bad, she said it was good. I said, please, help me here.... she said no, you may think about it.... I'm stumped.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

Here:

Welcome | Wallace and Gromit


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 5, 2016)

My brother and I near bought a Wallis at an auction several years ago, it only went for Around $700-800. And it was nice and straight, good non running condition. But we only had $500 to spend, but that was enough to buy a very strait (and also in non running condition) McCormick Deering 20-30. But the centers of  back wheels had been filled with concrete, now that brings up the weight! 

Nice photo!


----------

